# "Pawn's Gambit" - JR Hume (aka: Old Guy)



## Old Guy (13 May 2009)

Okay, it's me.  I slipped in the side door and did a little looking around.  Lots of familiar names.  

Just wanted to announce that my book "Pawn's Gambit" will be out within the next two months.  I'm completing a last proofread and edit right now.  The cover should be ready shortly.  

I'll be in touch with the powers that be about advertising the book on this site.  Who knows . . . a few of you might like a military SF novel that doesn't include hover tanks, FTL cruisers, and all that metal stuff.  

I'll check my profile and make sure the email address and such is correct.  

Later,
Jim


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 May 2009)

Nice to see ya back.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 May 2009)

I enjoyed the last one Jim. Looking forward to your next release.


----------



## Old Guy (23 Jul 2009)

Pawn's Gambit is now available from BookLocker.

Here's the URL: http://www.booklocker.com/books/4160.html

Check it out.  There is a sample chapter on the site. ;D

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Old Guy (29 Dec 2009)

Pawn's Gambit is available on Amazon either in trade paperback or in a Kindle version.

Check it out at http://www.amazon.com/Pawns-Gambit-JR-Hume/dp/1601458517 

Thanks,
Jim


----------

